# Awesome Free Auto Email Follow-Up Service



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I just discovered this awesome free follow-up service today! I constantly struggle with email follow-up reminders and this should make my life a lot easier! See video below for a good, brief description.








> *1. Setting the reminder*
> 
> Whenever you are sending an email to an important contact (and need to remember to follow up in case you don’t hear back), send a copy of an email to the service.
> *Set when you want to receive the follow-up: *
> ...


----------

